# My laptop can't find my wireless network



## lindapoutre (Apr 28, 2011)

Why has my laptop suddenly lost the ability to connect to my linksys wireless network? It was working fine then all of a sudden, it can't find the network.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Check Device Manager in the laptop for any reported problems with the wireless adapter card.

Click Start -> Run -> enter devmgmt.msc -> click the + sign next to "Network Adapters". If there's a yellow exclamation point or red x there's a problem.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi lindapoutre,

Try un-installing the wireless network card drivers and re-install it again. Hope this will help you out. If you have more computer connected to the network, are they able to connect wirelessly fine?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have a wireless icon in your System Tray by the clock that says *Wireless Networks Available*? Do you see other available networks? Do you have a wireless switch on the front of he laptop that needs to be turned on?


----------



## hcltouch (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi,
Hi first check the wireless switch on your laptop, if its on and still its not working then go to run then type ncpa.cpl and then check whether you see wireless network connection, and what is the sign over there like whether its connected or not, and you can try to uninstall and reinstall the network adaptor drivers as well.


----------

